# ServeRAID M1015 SAS aka LSI SAS2008



## zuul (May 12, 2011)

Hello,

Recently we bought an IBM x3650 M3 server (PN: 7945K2G). Installing FreeBSD 8.2-release (AMD64) 'fails', because it does not recognize the SAS raidcontroller, which is the IBM ServeRAID M1015 SAS aka the LSI SAS2008 6 Gbps RAID on Chip (ROC).

Searching the Internet and reading this post, http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21949, it seems that I have to download a recent copy of FreeBSD 8-stable at http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots.

The first tries to install FreeBSD 8-stable were with snapshots of end April. But the LSI SAS2008 was not recognized.

Now (after a little vacation), I gave it another try. I downloaded the snapshot of may 6th, burned the ISO on a cd and tried to install it. The installation fails while booting. After initialising ukbd0, the bootprocess 'hangs' and waiting for a minute (or so), it comes up with some spinlock error (which disappears too quickly to read) and the server reboots spontaneously.

Does anyone have the same problems with a IBM x3650 M3 and maybe has a solution for installing FreeBSD 8-stable?


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2011)

Can you install 8.2-RELEASE? Or do you need the controller to access all the hard drives?

I mean, there isn't a drive in there on a different controller you could use? 
Just to install 8.2 and do a source update to 8-stable.


----------



## zuul (May 12, 2011)

Begin next week I will put an ordinary SATA-drive in it and try your suggestion.


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2011)

No guarantee but you may need a custom kernel. Having a running system will make things a little easier to test.


----------



## davorin (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone succeeded with FreeBSD 8.2 installation? Customer of mine just ordered same type of hardware and my application just needs FreeBSD (o;

Or is there any other RAID controller from IBM to be swapped against?


----------



## olav (Jun 1, 2011)

You can flash the IBM Serveraid M1015 to IT mode as described here. Then it will work in FreeBSD 8 Stable


----------



## MasterCATZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Ran mine in IT mode with 8.2-RELEASE upgraded to 8.2-STABLE last night. Still a no go. I might have stuffed up the kernel build (used GENERIC). 
Trying again with 8.2-STABLE upgrading to 9-CURRENT.


----------



## palfreman (Aug 23, 2011)

I was able to get this working using my IBM Serveraid M1015 SAS adapter using this driver:

http://www.lsi.com/downloads/Public/MegaRAID Common Files/4.23_FreeBSD_SAS_Driver.zip

The FreeBSD 8.2. GENERIC kernel could not see the device, so I installed onto a USB stick (da0).  I then rebuilt the kernel on the USB stick, excluding the mfi.ko driver. Then I compiled the driver above, and it was able to see the drive (/dev/mfid0).  I was able to partition this and use dump piped to restore to transfer the OS.  Then I copied the newly compiled mfi.ko to /boot/kernel, and added 
	
	



```
mfi_load="YES"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf.  All works.


----------



## nemik (Sep 5, 2011)

Friends, please help to solve the problem with the launch of IBM Serveraid M1015 SAS, if it can be a detailed description of
thanks ...


----------



## Ghwomb (Jul 29, 2013)

It seems to be supported in 10.0-current. I don't know if it is supported in other releases also.


----------

